# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Visit, AI-powered chatbot for health advice, Visit Health Private Limited, New Delhi, New Delhi, India

## Airicist

Developer - Visit Health Private Limited

----------


## Airicist

Article "Co-founders of Twitter, Snapdeal and BlueJeans back Delhi-based AI startup ‘Visit’"

by Harsh Upadhyay
April 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "How This Indian Health-tech Startup Roped in Twitter Co-founder Biz Stone"
Visit has raised a new round of funding from Twitter Co-founder Biz Stone.


by Nidhi Singh
April 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Health tech startup 'Visit' receives funding"

August 28, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Visit - Connect with your specialist

Published on Jul 22, 2018




> Connect with your specialist Instantly over chat. Connect over video/voice calls and get prescriptions from the comfort of your home.

----------

